# Standing Rib Roast



## DoubleBubba

I want to make this for Christmas dinner and need some TNT recipes and suggestions on cooking and side dishes, thanks in advance


----------



## kitchenelf

It's been so long since I did a standing rib but what I remember is putting slivers of garlic in the holes that were made by inserting the tip of a knife, marinating in a red wine overnight, then salting and peppering all over and baking until rare - it was great.

But for temps you might want to check around or if you want, let me know and I will check for you.  I'd check now but I've got cookies ready to come out of the oven any second    

Just let me know if you want me to do a search.


----------



## carnivore

i second kitchenelf's recipe.  That's about as good as it gets.  The only thing i would be tempted to add is some thyme in the red wine marinade, but then again i'm a thyme nut.  For the salt and pepper be sure to use Kosher salt and freshly ground black pepper--table salt and pre-ground pepper just don't cut it, IMHO.

as for side dishes, the first one that comes to mind is mashed potatoes.  You've got this great piece of meat dripping its "goodness" into your roasting pan, and it's just begging to be made into some gravy to top the taters.  Then again, i've always been a meat & potatoes kind of guy...

Add a veggie & some bread & you've got a great meal.


----------



## DoubleBubba

Ya'll are the the greatest, thanks for the tips.  I asked for the Green Bean Bundles w/Bacon and got that recipe as my veggie side.  You are right about kosher salt and I also never use anything but fresh ground pepper.

I received a $50.00 dollar gift certificate for our local meat market, I think that will cover about a 6-7 lb rib roast don't you? I'm  feeding 5 adults and 2 children.


----------



## BubbaGourmet

A little more info on that Standing Rib Roast. I dry age mine in the fridge for 3-4 days prior to serving. This is done by placing the opened roast on a rack in a pan and loosely (do not touch roast) covering with foil with large holes poked in it. This concentrates the flavors and eliminates the need for additional flavoring.
   Before you cook, remove from fridge and let stand for 30 minutes. While waiting set the oven to 200 degrees (yes...you read it correctly). Invest in a good probe thermometer and insert the probe into the roast, set the thermometer for 10 degrees lower than the temp you like;
   rare...set to 115
 med rare ...set to 118
   med set to 122
  med well...don't bother!
 Place it into the now perfectly heated oven and cook until the alarm goes off. Remove from oven and set oven to 500 degrees. Let the oven heat for 20 minutes, salt it and place back in the ferociously hot oven for EXACTLY 15 minutes. perfect every time.


----------



## DoubleBubba

Wow, that seems easy, my butcher asked if I wanted it boneless? What do you think, I feel the bones probably add flavor.


----------



## kitchenelf

bone in is my vote  8)


----------



## BubbaGourmet

Bones equal collagen equals flavor and tenderness. PLUS!!!!!!! Those bones are the equivalent of baby backs in pork...leave 'em on and gnaw away!


----------



## starrleicht

WOW you got a lot of help here - how did go, may I ask?


----------



## DoubleBubba

*Standing Rib Roast Results*

My dinner went really well, the rib roast I cooked was 6.5 lbs and I cooked it following Paula Dean's recipe I found on another site. It's called Fool Proof Standing Rib Roast. I normally don't have a problem with recipes but since this was a special occasion I wanted to be sure it was FOOL PROOF! If anyone is interested in this recipe, let me know and I'll be glad to forward.


----------



## kitchenelf

I would love to have it Bubba!  Thanks.


----------

